

Ask HN: Do you celebrate employee anniversary dates at your startup? - danielle17

I work at Twilio, and we have a bunch of employees who are going to reach their first year with the company soon so I've been contemplating some special way to commemorate their anniversaries with the company.  Does anyone celebrate this at their startup?  What do you do, and what does it mean to you?
======
slysf
We celebrate their anniversaries with the company at the closest company
meeting to that date. There are increasingly cool company shwag presented with
the acknowledgment, starting with sweaters and progressing through nice
jackets, skateboards, framed photos etc. It feels great to see people still
really happy with their job after 4 years and having to earn the nice shwag
makes it mean more.

